# Autobrite Direct Ultra Slick Sealant



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Today I'm reviewing Autobrites New UltraSlick Sealant to be released shortly. Now, iv tried many a sealant and some are better than others. I've never been a missive fan of spray sealants as i find them a little annoying and messy to work with. But, after testing Autobrite Ultraslick sealant I've now changed my views.

Now the sealant has been used on around 4 vehicles including a McLaren SLR but today's test was on a 2008 Vauxhall Astra.

*The Vehicle.*

The vehicle under the light today was the 2008 Astra which had gone a little pink. So it was washed, clayed, minor correction given and then de-waxed to get a fair result before application

*Application.*

Application was easy, spray and wipe. Little bits did go elsewhere as i wanted to see how easy it would clear up if missed and wiped over a few moments later. The answer to that was easy! Wiped off just as well 5 mins later as it did straight after application.

*Finish.*

I found the finish very very glossy. Application was a breeze and the results speak for them self. I was overwhelmed at the level of gloss given the fact the application was so easy. But was still reserved before i did the water test.

*Sheeting.*

As most people love beading, i'm not fond of it. Uk weather means that in the space of an hour, we have see several different weather types. So beading to me is not practical as the sun can bake on the rain left behind leaving water marks. So, like more high end wax's and sealants in general Ultraslick sealant sheets very very well. In fact, the video below shows just that.

Here are some photos of the Astra.




























*Overall.*

Well, months later my van is still sheeting like mad, In fact that's 3000 miles later. I even applied TFR to parts of my van paint work to see how resilient the sealant is. It has to be said, she's still sheeting. I would rate this sealant one of the best sealants i have tried to date. It gives amazing gloss and protection levels and its great value for money.

Here is the video if the Astra i detailed sealed with Autobrite Direct Ultra Slick sealant.











*Available soon!*

Comments welcome as always.


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

P.s. if a Mod can make the youtube vids work on the post that would be amazing! I cant for the life of me make them work.


----------

